# Spouse Discount Card



## Zorgmed (Nov 4, 2019)

How can I get a discount card for my wife? I cant find intormation to eHR


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 4, 2019)

Mike said:


> How can I get a discount card for my wife? I cant find intormation to eHR


HR can show you how to order one. I think it has to be done in store now since eHR is only in store.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 4, 2019)

It's under discounts on her.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 4, 2019)

Yetive said:


> It's under discounts on ehr.


Fixed it


----------



## Yetive (Nov 4, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Fixed it


Darned autocorrect.


----------

